
Alibaba Engineers Fired for Mooncake "Hacking" - dongxu
http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2016/09/14/over-the-moon-alibaba-engineers-fired-for-mooncake-hacking/
======
c4pt0r
What the ariticle does not say

1\. This is not something 'hacking'. It is just a javascript running in chrome
that checks the text on a button. If it changes to 'buy' then hits the button
again and again. The unexpeced thing is, after hitting the buy button, the
site does not jump to the payment page, instead, it just increases the item
number! That's why four people can order more than a hundred mooncakes.

2\. They didn't pay the abnormal orders. One of the four unlucky men said he
had called the administration immediately after he found the problem and
wanted to cancel the abnormal order. What happened next? He got an interview
with a HR after 30 minutes, at 16:30. And at 18:30, he had been officially
fired.

Here I do not want to judge if it is too tough to fire the four peoples so
quickly. Let's see another old news of Alibaba

[https://www.quora.com/unanswered/What-do-you-think-of-
Alibab...](https://www.quora.com/unanswered/What-do-you-think-of-Alibabas-
recent-fake-exit-interview-notes-event)

Last year, not that old. Can you guess the result? The HR who faked the exit
interview just got an 'internal punish'. God knows what is an 'internal
punish' but she was not fired. And the three developer who wrote the system
got a 3.25 on his KPI which means 'just leave the company you rubbish' because
the employee should not see the comment of the HR in the system.

See? No matter what happen, the coders are always the people who get punished
in Alibaba.

Is Alibaba a great company? Yes, no doubt, it is a company with 250B USD
market value. But as a coder, I do not want to join a company that lacks of
respect for coders. Money is not everything.

That's all.

~~~
Sempr
After click the buy button, the system will create an unpayed order and will
not jump to the payment page for payment. So if click many times in a second,
it still will create so many orders.

~~~
wxspll
伞破大牛?卧槽,这ID好些年没见了.

------
albertlu
Article says "the internal website that allows employees to purchase the
company’s signature mooncakes", let's precise it, it's not a normal pay-buy
purchase, it's EARLY BIRD mode for limited supply, a very typical online
promotion way used by Taobao.com in China, and Alibaba should realize that,
this marketing solution have always two targeted users:

1\. those users with much time who stay/wait there and click mouse in a
stupid/crazy way, yes I saw that in reality.

2\. those who write script to do it.

Alibaba leaders including Jack MA and HRs pretend that they don't know how
game really works in which they don't have technical solution to block the 2nd
type buyers, and they fire technicians with moral/culture problem reason which
makes themselves great by humiliating employees.

My opinions:

1\. Alibaba has right to fire guys, but the reason/excuse is ridicule, a
public listed company should be shamed for that way they treat employees;

2\. early bird mode promotion is imperfect game in a short supply market
(which is not same for Kickstarter, who uses it to stimulate/warm weak demand
at beginning while normal options exists), Alibaba(Taobao.com) uses this mode
in a crazy way in China and waste users' time and passion, very inefficient.

------
haosdent
>The HR who faked the exit interview just got an 'internal punish'. God knows
what is an 'internal punish' but she was not fired. And the three developers
who wrote the system got a 3.25 on his KPI which means 'just leave the company
you rubbish' because the employee should not see the comment of the HR in the
system.

So HR are the guys that have the largest power in Alibaba and would not have
any problems when them fucking engineers? Really interesting.

~~~
koyabr
As an interviewee you have to choose words carefully in the Alibaba HR round,
he/she will kick you out if you don't match the "VALUES", even when you wrote
homebrew and are able to invert a binary tree.

------
dongxu
Alibaba is one of the biggest IT company in China, but I can't see any respect
to the engineers. These engineers who was fired just wrote some automatic
scripts to simulate mouse clicking, hardly a hack...but Alibaba's HRs didn't
do any research, and fired them in 2 hours. I don't think it's fair.

------
JackMaYun
Today, I talk with my friends in Alibaba Group, we all think the company does
the wrong decision. The company stunts our personal growth. Most people decide
to change a new job.

------
hustnn
It sucks. Alibaba fired the programmers and they can do nothing. We need to
fight together to protect our right at this moment. Otherwise, you maybe the
next guy.

------
sly9
Lol saw so many familiar ids in this thread. IMHO, you should start persuading
ppl who are planning to get a job at alibaba to choose some other companies,
and give ppl who are already at alibaba a chance to choose your companies.
Given some time, alibaba will be punished for lacking enough good engineers

------
JackMaYun
Programmers in this company do not have no dignity,who are willing to serve
the company?

------
temp_user_my
Managers of this company choose the wrong way which is the best for
themselives

------
machineatube
It will become worse to work in BABA. When the real estate market hits down
hill, online purchase will start to turn. Be prepared.

------
x1957
Do you remember Alibaba has fired 3 engineers last year?

------
seeu
I will never send my resume to Alibaba. It's not an option.

------
jnyy
Alibaba's HR has so strong power, and IT engineers is so Humble！

------
JackMaYun
As an engineer of Alibaba Group, my heart was hurt by Mayun and Company
executives.

------
metrue
what a stupid company.

------
leizongmin
吃瓜群众表示，吓得不敢投简历给大阿里了

------
xts911950393
baba don't care！！！！！！！！

------
simeonedeweixu
just a javascript

------
echoturing
日了狗了。

~~~
uxstone
一堆英文中,你成功的吸引了我的注意, 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈 hahahaaa

~~~
echoturing
因为我觉得这时候一定要用中文才能表达我内心的最真实的情感。。。

~~~
PatrickStar1114
可以，这很清真

------
hellokick
....

------
wildwolf
fxxk Alibaba's hr

~~~
mingfengzhang
it's realy suck

